# Best Pack Goat Breed?



## GoateeFarms50

I was wondering what breed of goat would be the best to become a pack goat? I would like to buy a goat to travel and hike with, and isn't too stubborn not follow me. In order of importance, I would like a goat with: 1. good personality, and then 2. good tolerance for traveling. I wouldn't be traveling that much, just every week or so, maybe more. So personality comes first for me. Any suggestions?


----------



## idahonancy

Hello, There is no one breed of goat that is perfect for making into a packgoat. Many packgoat people who are buying goats specifically to train for packing are looking for the same thing you are. Personality is the most important thing. You need to find a source that summarizes the basic personality traits of each breed and find goat traits that are important to you. Nubians are known to be noisy and have a poor work ethic but you can find people who enjoy packing with them and they behave just fine. It is said that boar goats are not so bright and tend to be short and stout. Again people hike with boar cross goats and have a great time. So study the breed traits and talk to as many breeders as you can. Find a breeder who really knows about packgoats. My experience is the right breeder can see the personally traits packgoat people are looking for in kids faster and more reliably. 
I am an Oberhasli enthusiast. My boys are 39" tall, 200 lbs , hardworking, blend in well with the colors of nature, don't mind water, hike in hot, cold, rain, and snow. They are friendly, quiet, and have an easy going content personality. To me they are the perfect packgoat. 
There are 2 books available by packgoat mentors. "The Pack Goat" by John Mionczynski and "Practical Goatpacking" by Caroly Eddy. I would strongly recommend reading them. They are a great resource.
Good Luck


----------



## GoateeFarms50

Thank you for the info  and for replying.


----------



## TDG-Farms

I second everything Nancy said cept, Id pick Alpines  Then again, I am an Alpine enthusiast.


----------



## Suntoo

*Pack Goat Breed*

I LOVE these books: 
"The Pack Goat" by John Mionczynski and "Practical Goatpacking" by Carolyn Eddy!

If you can read them before making a choice, you'll be happy with whatever breed you decide on.

[As a newbie I've been lucky to be exposed to several breeds....
sorry, but it's true...Nubians are very talkative (some so much you want to shout "SHUDDUP!"...LOL), and La Manchas are really sweet, smart and funny.] 
For me, if I like one and he likes me back....well, isn't life grand?!

But the books explain how different breeds are suitable for different terrains. Packing in the mountains is different than packing in the desert.


----------



## GoateeFarms50

Well I am not going to get it right away, so I will have plenty of time to read! Plus kidding season will be soon, which means maybe I will use one of the babies that are born. If a buck is born, I can castrate it and make it a wether, and then I can always use him. But, I guess I'll have to see...


----------



## canyontrailgoats

A local guy I know does saanens. He said they make great pack goats and if they happen to wander or get loose you can see them easily in the woods!
(Good point, I guess?)


----------



## GoateeFarms50

I guess that's true. I have Saanen/Alpine mixes, who will have Saanen/Alpine/Nubian babies... so we will see.


----------



## TDG-Farms

True that BUT they are not good for hunting. White is a major visual catch for wildlife. So if you plan to hunt with them, you may wanna put some camo on em


----------



## goathiker

Saanens are slower than Alpines too. They don't have quite the energy and Stamina.


----------



## GoateeFarms50

I was thinking about getting a boer goat too... They seem pretty hefty and good for traveling at good distances. Correct me if I'm wrong  So I think I narrowed it down to Lamancha, Boer, or Alpine. Nubian, having to deal with one, I don't think I'd want to walk with their big mouths  Anyways, after hearing what you guys had to say, I am not sure too much about the saanens, but then again I do want good personalities.


----------



## goathiker

I actually have 2 Saanens. They are very good pack goats. They don't handle hot weather as well. They keep up fine. My Alpine and LaMancha want to go go go though, where the Saanens are content to relax. They are wonderfully gentle.


----------



## GoateeFarms50

Oh I see... I guess saanens are back on the list  but I am sure when I see it, I know that it is the goat for me. My Alpine girls can be so stubborn. So I think I might just cross them off the list, and go for either the saanen or lamancha (from what I've read they can be pretty gentle). Boer will be a possibility as well. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Boers are not what I would call good for packing. Those that know, dont use full blooded boers or nubians. They dont have the stamina nor the want to do it. At best maybe 1/4 boer to add bone mass but most dairy wethers wont need it. Tall and long legged will win out over short and stocky. If you do get a Saanen, try to get one that has darker skin pigment. They can sunburn with the light pink skin.


----------



## Damfino

Mixed breeds can be awesome. You may get the best characteristics of several breeds rolled into one, plus that wonderful hybrid vigor. My Alpine/Nubian cross is hard-working and completely silent, and he has great physical attributes of both breeds. Of course, with a mutt you could end up with all the worst qualities from several breeds--try not to get one of those.


----------



## GoateeFarms50

Okay, thank you both for the info... I will have Alpine/Saanen/Nubian mix babies soon. So I guess I'll see if any of them have potential to become a good pack goat.


----------



## Jake Levi

Well, I replied to this, but got a note saying it was stored til I registered or logged in, I logged in, no message. 2nd time this has happened. 

This is a very clunky format to try to work with.


----------



## Sharon-R

Hi!. I have just recently become interested in using goats for packing so I don't know that much about it, but I would recommend buying a kid that has been bottle raised or bottle raising one of yours, because they have much nicer personalities that way.
I have a Nubian that I use for milk, she is sweat and friendly but very stubborn, but her kids that we are bottle raising are almost two months old and gentle as lambs and follow us around like dogs even in the woods. The kids are LaMancha/Nubian, the boy I plan to use as my pack goat, he has a very gentle personality and loves!!! people. 

I hope you find the goat your looking for:wave: 

P.s. my Nubians aren't very loud


----------



## GoateeFarms50

Well my Nubians are very loud  Lucky you yours aren't. We bottle raise our babies, as we milk the goats and use it to drink and make other things. Our bottle raised yearling does are mostly stubborn I believe because of their stubborn Nubian sire.


----------



## Micca05

I trained my 3/4 Alpine, 1/4 Nubian wether and he is great!! I do believe mix breeds are the best (but that's just me). Also depends on how their raised and how their treated


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## snubbie

I settled on Saanen/Alpine mix with a full Alpine thrown in. My three kids I have high hopes for. They all have the same sire and he's a big boy!


----------

